# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Preventing Microsleeps?

## Muggler

I find myself constantly getting microsleeps when I WBTB. This interferes a lot, because then I get confused, I get even more tired, and staying awake is very difficult. If anyone who has had this problem, or know how to prevent them, could you please tell me how? 

Thanks in advance :3

----------


## Clyde Machine

I think I know what you're talking about - where you seem to go to sleep after a WBTB is initiated, and you wake up realizing you just "microsleep"ed? I haven't found a way around it yet, I'm having trouble falling asleep entirely when WBTB/WILDing which prevents me from reaching the transition phase with a conscious mind.

----------


## Robot_Butler

You could stay up for a little longer during your WBTB, do some slow and easy stretches, eat a little something, or even drink some green tea.  Anything that will wake you up a bit more.  I normally have the opposite problem, where I get insomnia from my WILDs.

Remember, to have a successful WILD, you must fall asleep.  You shouldn't be trying to keep yourself from falling asleep.  You just need to keep yourself aware enough to notice when you fall asleep.

----------


## Muggler

Thanks for the help. I'll make sure that I remember that.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I feel like that suggestion would apply to me too, if it wasn't directed at me in any way. XD I'll keep it in mind and see what I can do about my WBTB issues.  :smiley:

----------

